# Thoughts on splitting your boat in half??



## dcgoff (Aug 9, 2005)

What would you think if your new boat had to be split in half to repair some damage that was done to it prior to you buying it? Well I recently purchased a new 186 CC Key West boat that had some damaged to the SS bow rail but the dealer said that they would take care of it. Well in order to take care of it, the boat has to be shipped back to the factory so that they can split the boat in half since the rail is through bolted on and there is no access unless you separate the top half of the boat off of the bottom half. Now the damage is not a major deal other than the fact that when you buy something new, you expect everything to be in new condition. The factory has offered to give me a boat cover to cover the damage but I believe that I should be entitled to something close to what ever it would cost them to do the repair. If this was a new $20,000 car that had hail damage, I would expect more than a $200 discount on it.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*If you purchased the boat, as is? You may have a problem.*

However, if you purchased it with the expectations of a owning new boat. I would except nothing more then a new boat or a full refund. Goodluck! .....Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Either ask for a new boat or get a full refund. Notify the Attorney Generals office in your state detailing what is going on and copy the dealer. I know in Maryland we can do this on line because I had a problem with a very expensive camera. I've never heard of such a thing. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

Don't know much about boats, but I imagine if someone had to split your boat in half it would compromise the structural integrity of the hull vs. having a new one (that's never been taken apart). Is there a "lemon law" for boats?


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

Most boats are built with the hull and deck glued togather lot of time or all the time. So it would not be a big deal to me if the factory did the work and i got a guartee on the work. If this was a new boat and not a used boat. If used boat you got a problem.

Bill


----------

